# Rookie needs help (again)



## ba13 (Nov 18, 2012)

So one of my girls has spent the better part of the last 48 hours in the nest box. Is this what is known as going broody? If so, what do I need to do?


----------



## sarah6722 (May 2, 2013)

We found isolating them for 24-48 hours works a treat - move them from the box and isolate her somewhere else if you can - make sure she is eating and drinking.
Hope it works 

Sarah


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you dont mind her sitting on eggs then let her be, if you want her out then remove her from the nest and remove any eggs she's on.


----------



## ba13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help. It stopped after a day or two, but she hasn't popped out an egg in over a week. Do I need to do something, or just wait it out?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

she is just thinking about going broody i guess
she will go back to laying for you

what breed is she?
got pictures?


----------



## ba13 (Nov 18, 2012)

She's an australorp, I have pics, but this app and my phone aren't the best of friends. No worries, though, she got back on the clock today. Thanks for the input.


----------

